# Able to work two Targets at once?



## anakinskywalker (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi all. Had a quick question. I am on demand at Target at my home. I was wondering if I can do on demand at my Target at home and one at college. Is this at all possible?

To clarify: I only work at the one at my hometown, not the one where I go to college.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 24, 2022)

anakinskywalker said:


> Hi all. Had a quick question. I am on demand at Target at my home. I was wondering if I can do on demand at my Target at home and one at college. Is this at all possible?
> 
> To clarify: I only work at the one at my hometown, not the one where I go to college.


You can transfer, I don't think you can actively work at both like on a day by day basis.  I know team members transfer to their college Target while in school and then transfer back during breaks.  

You should be a top performer for each store to continue to accept your transfer as they can deny at any time.  Also it will take a lot of communication between you and the HRs are each store.


----------



## anakinskywalker (Jan 24, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> You can transfer, I don't think you can actively work at both like on a day by day basis.  I know team members transfer to their college Target while in school and then transfer back during breaks.
> 
> You should be a top performer for each store to continue to accept your transfer as they can deny at any time.  Also it will take a lot of communication between you and the HRs are each store.


okay i see. so if i’m in a different state for college i wouldn’t be able to work there since when i’m home i already work at that one?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 25, 2022)

anakinskywalker said:


> okay i see. so if i’m in a different state for college i wouldn’t be able to work there since when i’m home i already work at that one?


No.

In the future, the On Demand Team Members *may* be able to do this as it was designed with college students in mind (and why Educational LOA was taken away). 

But until any changes happen, you are assigned to only one store and can only work at one store unless you transfer (or in the event you are asked to help out at another store temporarily).


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 27, 2022)

Not officially.
Your payroll record is specific to only one store.

Your assigned store can farm you out to neighboring stores in the event for special circumstances.

You can transfer between stores if there is available headcount or position.


----------

